# The ultimate DIY spray bar, your opinion please



## Danny (6 Aug 2012)

I am thinking of making a full surface spray bar, In the dodgy picture below I have added the possible extra pipe work in black and the red will be water flow,  I will have the water flow over the surface and not running off the rim of the tank, I could either point the spray straight down or angle it ( can always play and see what woks best ) but what do you think of the idea will it create an effective equal flow around the tank........It will have approx 2800-2900lph coming through it.






I could even make a couple of cross bar spray bars...... what do you think?


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Aug 2012)

I think your find you get more of a crashing wave effect... basically the flow hitting against each other and cancelling the flow out so to speak.... from what i can make out and from experience a full length spray bar across the rear is most effective.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Aug 2012)

as clive would say, you cant play ping pong with flow.  Just the one across the back with an adequate filter/pump is your best option mate.


----------



## LancsRick (7 Aug 2012)

That will be a disaster I'm afraid. Stick with a single full length spraybar. Clive has previously posted up a narrative comparing flow to vortices off the tip of an aircraft wing which is a very intuitive way of visualising what you are trying to create.


----------



## Danny (7 Aug 2012)

No worries was just an idea lol, glad I ask for opinions on it before doing it


----------



## Antipofish (7 Aug 2012)

However, as a tool for refilling the tank when you do a water change, its an excellent idea, especially if you have fish that you want to encourage to breed   But the others are all correct about the flow issue.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Aug 2012)

Having one long spray bar across the back is also a neat, aesthetic solution. 

If you want to play though you could put a spray bar at either end with the output holes at different angles - one spraying water across the surface and the opposite one directed down at maybe 45 degrees. No two tanks have the same hardscaping and planting so it's worth experimenting to see how the flow works in YOUR setup.


----------

